# Do You Like Football?



## Gillian M (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello. How many of you here at the forum like football? I *LOVE *it. (Here, I do not mean American football). Those who do like it, must be following the European Champions matches. I watched...... *BAYERN * *MUNICH*'s match last night against Dynamo Zagreb. It ended 5-0 for *MIGHTY BAYERN*, with three out of five goals scored by....'Levagol' (or Lewandovski). If you follow GERMAN  football, then you must know that BAYERN beat Volwsburg 5-1 in their last match in the 'Bundeslinga' and ALL FIVE GOALS were scored by LEVAGOL! Since then, he's become a hero in Germany, though I keep wondering: ' Why does Guardiola keep him on the bench?' Is he not a professional? Does he not score enough goals? Here he is celebrating one of the three goals.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes. However, that is soccer here.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 30, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes. However, that is soccer here.


Fair enough. Notice I did say in my post: 'I don't mean American football,' as I was expecting a post like yours! (Please don't misunderstand my words Ed. I didn't mean bad, ok? The name of the sport is not the issue).

Do you like it? I would expect a 'NO.' Correct?


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 30, 2015)

I do admire Lewagol, but, I'm madly in love with.....





Who know him?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm just a SMART*SS.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 30, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm just a SMART*SS.


Oh no you're not, Ed. If you don't like the sport I cannot expect you to know any player.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2015)

In all fairness. Soccer doesn't really get shown much on television here and American football isn't a very widespread sport.
Soccer DOES seem to be gathering momentum recently here, but it wont be called "football", ever.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2015)

Soccer only thing I like is their shoes. Football (American style) can be good.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 30, 2015)

I watched quite a bit of football(or soccer  ) during the PanAm games this year and found enjoying it. Hardly know the rules, but it was entertaining and was fun to root for the people  
I don't watch to many sports.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 30, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. How many of you here at the forum like football? I *LOVE *it. (Here, I do not mean American football). Those who do like it, must be following the European Champions matches. I watched...... *BAYERN * *MUNICH*'s match last night against Dynamo Zagreb. It ended 5-0 for *MIGHTY BAYERN*, with three out of five goals scored by....'Levagol' (or Lewandovski). If you follow GERMAN  football, then you must know that BAYERN beat Volwsburg 5-1 in their last match in the 'Bundeslinga' and ALL FIVE GOALS were scored by LEVAGOL! Since then, he's become a hero in Germany, though I keep wondering: ' Why does Guardiola keep him on the bench?' Is he not a professional? Does he not score enough goals? Here he is celebrating one of the three goals.


I love football, though my team, is rubbish right now. (Leeds United).
I always take a holiday for the World Cup and watch every game, whatever the time of day.
But I prefer cricket and rugby, nowadays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 30, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I do admire Lewagol, but, I'm madly in love with.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not working for me (the image, I mean).
But i bet it's Oli Kahn....................


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 30, 2015)

I like soccer! I played all through high school.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 30, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I love football, though my team, is rubbish right now. (Leeds United).
> I always take a holiday for the World Cup and watch every game, whatever the time of day.
> But I prefer cricket and rugby, nowadays.


I agree wit you: I LOVE football; as I said. But 'my' team is.....unbeatable at the moment: MIGHTY BAYERN.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 30, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> I like soccer! I played all through high school.


Which is your favourite team?


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 30, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's not working for me (the image, I mean).
> But i bet it's Oli Kahn....................


And you are right. It's the LEGEND OLI KAHN, and not OLI my beloved tort.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 30, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Which is your favourite team?


I don't follow along much with it anymore, my work schedule doesn't allow for it, but I always favored Arsenal.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 30, 2015)

There was a German player that was very popular when I was younger, I can't recall the name of the team, but the player's name was Morgan....I used to follow that team about 15 years ago.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2015)

don't like soccer or American football or whatever anybody wants to call it doesn't really concern me. but if I had to pick a soccer team I picked the New Zealand All Blacks only because I like the name


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 30, 2015)

dmmj said:


> don't like soccer or American football or whatever anybody wants to call it doesn't really concern me. but if I had to pick a soccer team I picked the New Zealand All Blacks only because I like the name


I'm not a fan of American football either. I feel like it isn't as respectable of a league as it used to be and that a lot of the players aren't good role models for kids. The game itself is all well and good, but it seems to carry with it a lot of drama these days.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 30, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> There was a German player that was very popular when I was younger, I can't recall the name of the team, but the player's name was Morgan....I used to follow that team about 15 years ago.


Sorry don't know who you mean.When was this?


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 30, 2015)

And yet another pic of...... SUPER  BAYERN; CHAMPS here:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's a picture worthy of the name "FOOTBALL"


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 30, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's a picture worthy of the name "FOOTBALL"
> View attachment 150630


Sorry - no it is not. Please re-read what I said: 'I do not mean American football.'


----------



## G-stars (Sep 30, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's a picture worthy of the name "FOOTBALL"
> View attachment 150630



Haha. "Foot-ball". I love futbol, yes I know it's in Spanish. I try to keep track of all the major leagues and watch as many good games as I can. Although I prefer the English league as I feel it's more competitive than Spanish or German league. 

Although those two countries have 3 of the best teams in the world. Where they show it in the champions league. I just feel like the leagues they are in is too predictable. Bayern should take the German league this year. Actually they should take it every year as they are always favorites. Even though every now and then a good team like Dortmund comes around and gives them a good challenge they simply cannot compete financially.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 30, 2015)

This "financial division" is my huge complaint in regard to the college FOOTball leagues here in the states. The east has a larger population base and more money. They also have an earlier time zone than say the PAC-12 here in the western states. This results in the USA having an attitude that we are a "weak" league that stands no chance to beat them, so no games are scheduled between us and them. Look what happened last year when we started the championship playoffs. We, the UofO destroyed the favorite Florida. This year with our Marcus Mariota winner of the 2014 Heisman Trophy gone to the NFL we still get little if any national tv coverage.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 30, 2015)

dmmj said:


> don't like soccer or American football or whatever anybody wants to call it doesn't really concern me. but if I had to pick a soccer team I picked the New Zealand All Blacks only because I like the name


The New Zealand football/ soccer team are The All Whites. 
The Rugby Union team are the All Blacks.


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 30, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry don't know who you mean.When was this?


About 15 years ago


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

G-stars said:


> Haha. "Foot-ball". I love futbol, yes I know it's in Spanish. I try to keep track of all the major leagues and watch as many good games as I can. Although I prefer the English league as I feel it's more competitive than Spanish or German league.
> 
> Although those two countries have 3 of the best teams in the world. Where they show it in the champions league. I just feel like the leagues they are in is too predictable. Bayern should take the German league this year. Actually they should take it every year as they are always favorites. Even though every now and then a good team like Dortmund comes around and gives them a good challenge they simply cannot compete financially.


Hi. The GERMAN BUNDESLIGA has been too predictable lately, with *MIGHTY * *BAYERN *at the top 99.999% of the time. Some even find it boring, which I can understand. However the same applies to Spain where Barcelona and Real Madrid are dominant, and Italy where Juventus (or Juve) is. True that the English league is more competitive; but there's something wrong (so as to say) with the English teams these days; don't know what on earth it is.

By the way, which is your favourite team? Got a favourite player? I do as you must have noticed.....THE LEGEND OLIVER KAHN


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> About 15 years ago


Hello. Checked that name on the net, but found there's ....woman football player only. Are you sure of the name?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm guess I'm also not a big sports fan. So I'll change it to NO.
I don't care at all about professional American football and only follow college football when my own college is playing...........And they aren't very good.
Still, I drive the 800 miles several times a year to see them lose.
Go Gamecocks!
Yeah.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi football fans. How many of you know who this gentleman is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi football fans. How many of you know who this gentleman is?


I know! I know! I know!!!


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. Checked that name on the net, but found there's ....woman football player only. Are you sure of the name?


I thought I was, but perhaps I am mistaken (I must be getting forgetful in old age haha)...thanks for checking though.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> I thought I was, but perhaps I am mistaken (I must be getting forgetful in old age haha)...thanks for checking though.


Good evening. Getting old? You'd better take care of.....Alzheimer disease! Only joking, ok?


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I know! I know! I know!!!


Hello Big Boss. Tell me if you know.


----------



## G-stars (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. The GERMAN BUNDESLIGA has been too predictable lately, with *MIGHTY * *BAYERN *at the top 99.999% of the time. Some even find it boring, which I can understand. However the same applies to Spain where Barcelona and Real Madrid are dominant, and Italy where Juventus (or Juve) is. True that the English league is more competitive; but there's something wrong (so as to say) with the English teams these days; don't know what on earth it is.
> 
> By the way, which is your favourite team? Got a favourite player? I do as you must have noticed.....THE LEGEND OLIVER KAHN



I love football. I watch it all. Especially the European teams, league or the champions league. But my favorite is Manchester city, way before they got rich. I've been following them since 2004. However I also like watching Madrid, barca, bayern. Even arsenal plays good when they feel like it. 

Favorite player is Ronaldo. He's a complete modern athletic player. Even though I'm a Madrid fan I do give credit where credit is due and messi and barca are definitely one of the best.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

G-stars said:


> I love football. I watch it all. Especially the European teams, league or the champions league. But my favorite is Manchester city, way before they got rich. I've been following them since 2004. However I also like watching Madrid, barca, bayern. Even arsenal plays good when they feel like it.
> 
> Favorite player is Ronaldo. He's a complete modern athletic player. Even though I'm a Madrid fan I do give credit where credit is due and messi and barca are definitely one of the best.


Hello. I too prefer European football to that of Latin America, with GERMAN players, GERMAN teams and the GERMAN NATIONAL TEAM being 'Number 1' on my list.

Ronaldo and Messi are, I believe the best players worldwide; at the moment, though I don't like either of them (sorry). I get the feeling that they are very big-headed/ if you know what mean.

BTW, did you recognize the gentleman in the pic I posted? If so, please let me know who he is.


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening. Getting old? You'd better take care of.....Alzheimer disease! Only joking, ok?


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Careym13 said:


>


You didn't answer: did you recognize the gentleman in the pic? I bet you did not!


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> You didn't answer: did you recognize the gentleman in the pic? I bet you did not!


Oh dear, I'm afraid I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Big Boss. Tell me if you know.


Ok. 
It's the previous manager of Bayern Munich, Jupp Heynckes.


----------



## G-stars (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. I too prefer European football to that of Latin America, with GERMAN players, GERMAN teams and the GERMAN NATIONAL TEAM being 'Number 1' on my list.
> 
> Ronaldo and Messi are, I believe the best players worldwide; at the moment, though I don't like either of them (sorry). I get the feeling that they are very big-headed/ if you know what mean.
> 
> BTW, did you recognize the gentleman in the pic I posted? If so, please let me know who he is.



I agree those two aren't the greatest role models but hey all that matters is what they do on the field to me. 

Only one of the greatest coaches I've ever seen. I'm sure barca know who he is. 7-0 in two legs. Pep was sure taught a lesson or two by this man. He's the great jupp heynckes, which should have never left bayern in my opinion.


----------



## G-stars (Oct 1, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok.
> It's the previous manager of Bayern Munich, Jupp Heynckes.



Hey that's not fair u only beat me to it by seconds haha.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> You didn't answer: did you recognize the gentleman in the pic? I bet you did not!





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ok.
> It's the previous manager of Bayern Munich, Jupp Heynckes.


Excellent Adam!  One point for you. You are the only one who has recognized Mr. Heynckes!!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

G-stars said:


> Hey that's not fair u only beat me to it by seconds haha.


Hmmm, you said you had NO IDEA. Oh SO SO SORRY for the mistake. Please accept my sincere apologies. It was not you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 1, 2015)

G-stars said:


> Hey that's not fair u only beat me to it by seconds haha.


Sorry, Gillian knew that I knew and asked me to post.


----------



## G-stars (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmm, you said you had NO IDEA.



No I didn't. ??? Where did I say that? It's ok I know who that great man is.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmm, you said you had NO IDEA.


No, sorry, but it was Careym who said 'no idea'. 
i'm sure Gus did.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

G-stars said:


> I agree those two aren't the greatest role models but hey all that matters is what they do on the field to me.
> 
> Only one of the greatest coaches I've ever seen. I'm sure barca know who he is. 7-0 in two legs. Pep was sure taught a lesson or two by this man. He's the great jupp heynckes, which should have never left bayern in my opinion.


OH GOD! That JUPP HEYNCKES drove me MAD the day he left BAYERN! For some reason I just don't think Guardiola fits in a GERMAN team, especially BAYERN. Do you?


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hmmm, you said you had NO IDEA. Oh SO SO SORRY for the mistake. Please accept my sincere apologies. It was not you.


One point for you as well.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, sorry, but it was Careym who said 'no idea'.
> i'm sure Gus did.


That was my mistake and I have apologized.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Even those who do _NOT _like football *MUST *know this '*KING*' and even his nickname. His elegance on the pitch was enough.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

G-stars, Adam, did you recognize.....The '*KING*?' as they call him here. You must have, with your knowledge on football.


----------



## G-stars (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> OH GOD! That JUPP HEYNCKES drove me MAD the day he left BAYERN! For some reason I just don't think Guardiola fits in a GERMAN team, especially BAYERN. Do you?



I don't think pep should have been hired by bayern. He is a good coach but I don't consider him great yet. He has been lucky to inherit 2 of the best teams ever. 



Gillian Moore said:


> That was my mistake and I have apologized.



Haha that's ok I was just giving you a hard time. No hard feelings here.


----------



## G-stars (Oct 1, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> G-stars, Adam, did you recognize.....The '*KING*?' as they call him here. You must have, with your knowledge on football.



The king Mr beckenbauer


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

G-stars said:


> The king Mr beckenbauer


Correct Mr. FRANZ BECKENBAUER at a very early age. Do you know his nickname?


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

G-stars said:


> I don't think pep should have been hired by bayern. He is a good coach but I don't consider him great yet. He has been lucky to inherit 2 of the best teams ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's ok I was just giving you a hard time. No hard feelings here.


No problem.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes that is exactly what I meant: Guardiola just is NOT in the right place with the GERMANS, and might have been lucky to have joined BAYERN and Barca.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 1, 2015)

No - sorry!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Gillian knew that I knew and asked me to post.


True.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 1, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Oh dear, I'm afraid I have no idea who that is.


Mr. Jupp Heynkes who coached BAYERN to victories and only victories.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello. Who's this great striker? I presume this is any easy question, right?


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 2, 2015)

Good evening.


Ready for the 'classico' between *BAYERN *and Borussia Dortmund tomorrow?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 2, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello. Who's this great striker? I presume this is any easy question, right?


Right!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 2, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Right!!!


Good evening Adam. Easy, right? Who is he?  

A silly question I know: I'm 100% sure you know.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 2, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Easy, right? Who is he?
> 
> A silly question I know: I'm 100% sure you know.


You know I do.
Let's wait and see if anyone else knows.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 2, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You know I do.
> Let's wait and see if anyone else knows.


Alright Big Boss (though you're not the boss here, I am!!)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 2, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Alright Big Boss (though you're not the boss here, I am!!)


Yes, ma'am.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 2, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, ma'am.


Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 2, 2015)

What are your expectations as far as tomorrow's 'classico' is concerned?  *BAYERN *or B.Dortmund?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 2, 2015)

Can anyone, without looking it up on the internet machine, tell us all who Dr. Hari Sheldon is?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 2, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can anyone, without looking it up on the internet machine, tell us all who Dr. Hari Sheldon is?


Seldon ?


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 2, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Can anyone, without looking it up on the internet machine, tell us all who Dr. Hari Sheldon is?


Is he in a teen band called One Direction?


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 2, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Is he in a teen band called One Direction?


No apparently that's Harry Styles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 2, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seldon ?


Oops. Yes, my spell check. Hari Seldon. Ummm, One Direction? NO !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 2, 2015)

Still no one knowing who he is or will be to be proper…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 2, 2015)

Maybe a small hint would be helpful?
Hari was in constant (real or imagined) peril from the Emperor Cleon 1 of the Imperial throne of Trantor. 
Too much information ? You tell me…


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You know I do.
> Let's wait and see if anyone else knows.


It seems that nobody has recognized him, strange, isn't it?

What do you expect in the GERMAN 'classico:' BAYERN-B.Dortmund?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> It seems that nobody has recognized him, strange, isn't it?
> 
> What do you expect in the GERMAN 'classico:' BAYERN-B.Dortmund?


Bayern win, naturally.
But a Dortmund victory would make the league a bit more interesting.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bayern win, naturally.
> But a Dortmund victory would make the league a bit more interesting.


Very true. As you know I'm madly in love with *BAYERN*, however The Bundesliga is becoming somewhat boring. I want *BAYERN *to win but if they do...one could 'fall asleep' while watching a Bundesliga match. You know what's going to happen, you know who's going to win.....nothing exciting to wait for. Am contradicting myself, am I not?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 3, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Very true. As you know I'm madly in love with *BAYERN*, however The Bundesliga is becoming somewhat boring. I want *BAYERN *to win but if they do...one could 'fall asleep' while watching a Bundesliga match. You know what's going to happen, you know who's going to win.....nothing exciting to wait for. Am contradicting myself, am I not?


Not really.
We all like to win, but if it's too easy, it becomes boring.
It's more exciting and fun when you don't know the outcome before the start.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not really.
> We all like to win, but if it's too easy, it becomes boring.
> It's more exciting and fun when you don't know the outcome before the start.


Yes Sir. But  *BAYERN *- B.Dortmund isn't (and has never been) a match one could predict the results of. Plus, don't forget: Ribery and Robben are both injured.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm ok with it. But I like American football little more because have more excitement through out the game.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 4, 2015)

Good morning football fans. Ready for the *GERMAN *'classico' today between *BAYERN *and Dortmund ?


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 4, 2015)

For all you football fans.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 4, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oops. Yes, my spell check. Hari Seldon. Ummm, One Direction? NO !


You posted on another thread that you had no responses!!!
I responded 
And since I know the spelling, 
Maybe...........


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 4, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> For all you football fans.
> View attachment 150942


Wonderful!!
Tidgy's in training, too.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 4, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> For all you football fans.
> View attachment 150942


That is so, so *CUTE*! That could be OLI my tort but NOT OLI KAHN  the LEGEND who was a GK.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wonderful!!
> Tidgy's in training, too.


Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.

Did you watch MIGHTY  BAYERN - B.Dortmund? It ended 5-1!!! OK, we all expected *BAYERN *to win but not 5-1. The difference in points is now SEVEN!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 4, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Did you watch MIGHTY  BAYERN - B.Dortmund? It ended 5-1!!! OK, we all expected *BAYERN *to win but not 5-1. The difference in points is now SEVEN!


Nope, just finished teaching, so missed it, I'm afraid. 
Bayern are unstoppable right now.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nope, just finished teaching, so missed it, I'm afraid.
> Bayern are unstoppable right now.


Unstoppable, unbeatable, you name it, though people are 'complaining'' that the Bundesliga has really become boring and too predictable. I do know it is true to a certain extent, but had it been a team they liked, such words wouldn't have come out. Know what I mean?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 4, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Unstoppable, unbeatable, you name it, though people are 'complaining'' that the Bundesliga has really become boring and too predictable. I do know it is true to a certain extent, but had it been a team they liked, such words wouldn't have come out. Know what I mean?


I'd certainly be quite happy if it were Leeds.
But not going to happen, i fear.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd certainly be quite happy if it were Leeds.
> But not going to happen, i fear.


You never know. Good luck to Leeds.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2015)

A hi to you all from....

OLI  KAHN, this time.


Notice: his eyes seem to be saying something.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is Steve Young. He is a retired QB for the San Francisco forty-niners here is an action picture. The round thing next to his right foot is his helmet but he kept playing for the play


Here is a more casual picture of him


And food for thought Gillian, he is a bar excepted attorney as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 16, 2015)

Gotta have something to fall back on after football.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 16, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is Steve Young. He is a retired QB for the San Francisco forty-niners here is an action picture. The round thing next to his right foot is his helmet but he kept playing for the play
> View attachment 152678
> 
> Here is a more casual picture of him
> ...


Hello Ken. I did *NOT *mean American football in this thread.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 16, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ken. I did *NOT *mean American football in this thread.


I think he's just taking a poke at "football" like I did.


----------



## leigti (Oct 17, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello Ken. I did *NOT *mean American football in this thread.


He's just pulling your chain. He knows darn well what kind of football you mean.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 18, 2015)

is there something big going on in the world of soccer?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 18, 2015)

dmmj said:


> is there something big going on in the world of soccer?


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello football fans.

A ninth consecutive victory for *MIGHTY*  *BAYERN* meaning _FULL MARKS _after a difficult mach with Werder Bremen, which ended 0-1.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 24, 2015)

Good evening football fans.

Did any of you watch *MIGHTYBAYERN* beat Koln 4-0today? They have full points: they've won *TEN *out of *TEN *matches!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 24, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening football fans.
> 
> Did any of you watch *MIGHTYBAYERN* beat Koln 4-0today? They have full points: they've won *TEN *out of *TEN *matches!


But lost in the Champions' League!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But lost in the Champions' League!!!


Today, 24th October 2015 *BAYERN*  *MUNCHEN* won their match number *1,000* in The Bundesliga. A new record for *SUPER BAYERN *


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Gillian M (Oct 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But lost in the Champions' League!!!








Which team is this,  Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 24, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Which team is this,  Adam?


That's Leeds United, about 1950.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's Leeds United, about 1950.


Correct!  And that's *TEN *points for you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Correct!  And that's *TEN *points for you.


I wish it were ten points for Leeds.
They could do with them.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wish it were ten points for Leeds.
> They could do with them.


That's another correct statement (not an answer so no points). Too bad that they're so far down. How about a couple of private lessons from... *MIGHTY * *BAYERN?*

Only joking Adam, ok? And good luck to Leeds United.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wish it were ten points for Leeds.
> They could do with them.








Good evening Adam. Hope you're all well. 

Did you see *BAYERN*'s new victory for the GERMAN CUP (above), against Volwsburg? *BAYERN * won 1-3 away from home!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 28, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Did you see *BAYERN*'s new victory for the GERMAN CUP (above), against Volwsburg? *BAYERN * won 1-3 away from home!!


Evening, Gillian!
No, i didn't see, but I'm not surprised!
No German team can touch them right now.
i'm much better today, thanks.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian!
> No, i didn't see, but I'm not surprised!
> No German team can touch them right now.
> i'm much better today, thanks.


Glad to hear you're now better.

Everyone's saying your words: "No team in *GERMANY*, Europe and maybe the world, can beat *SUPER*  *BAYERN.*" But they go on: "Till when?"

Regards to Wifey and a kiss to Tidgy from OLI who's asleep and dreaming of her.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 28, 2015)

Tidgy also sleeping and dreaming of Oli.
Arsenal beat them 2-0 recently.
Not invincible in Europe.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy also sleeping and dreaming of Oli.
> Arsenal beat them 2-0 recently.
> Not invincible in Europe.


Good afternoon Adam. Tonight *BAYERN*  is to play a somewhat difficult match, against Arsenal, after the latter beat *BAYERN* 2-0 in England. I don't think it'll be easy for *BAYERN*  to win 3-0 so as to qualify, despite the fact that they'll be playing in Germany.

What do you expect?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 4, 2015)

Afternoon, Gillian!! 
It's a group match, so winning one- nil would be fine for Bayern
At the moment Bayern are top of the group with two wins and a defeat and a plus 6 goal difference, 
Olympiakos are second, 6 points but -1 GD.
Arsenal and Dinamo Zagreb have just 3 points each, so Arsenal need to win.
It will be hard for Arsenal and Bayern just had their first draw in the Bundesliga, so it's difficult.
I'll say a draw, but that would be a great result for Arsenal.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Gillian!!
> It's a group match, so winning one- nil would be fine for Bayern
> At the moment Bayern are top of the group with two wins and a defeat and a plus 6 goal difference,
> Olympiakos are second, 6 points but -1 GD.
> ...




Hi Adam. Oh.....you're right; I'd forgotten that point. GREAT, 1-0 will be enough for the....*BAVARIANS*.  

What a relief your post was! Thanks Adam. Even I expect draw for some reason.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 4, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. Oh.....you're right; I'd forgotten that point. GREAT, 1-0 will be enough for the....*BAVARIANS*.
> 
> What a relief your post was! Thanks Adam. Even I expect draw for some reason.


And not long til kickoff!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And not long til kickoff!



Doesn't OLI  look.......romantic here?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 4, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Doesn't OLI  look.......romantic here?


Sorry, Gillian, the picture isn't showing for me.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 5, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Gillian, the picture isn't showing for me.


Good morning Adam, hope you are now fine.

No problem as far as the pic is concerned. I'll post another, showing how....romantic OLI KAHN is.

Regards to Wifey and kisses to Tidgy from Oli.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 5, 2015)

Good morning football fans. Did any of you expect  *BAYERN*'s 5-1 victory last night? I don't think so.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 5, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And not long til kickoff!


Hi Adam. We were talking about a.....draw!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 5, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adam. We were talking about a.....draw!!


Morning, Gillian, morning Oli!
Tidgy sends a big hug and a kiss to you both!
Yes, not quite right with that result, were we?
Barring miracles, Bayern will be in the last 16 now and Arsenal also need a miracle to get through. 
However Chelsea, Manchester United and Manchester City should all qualify( City already have), so plenty more English sides for Bayern to thrash!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 5, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, Gillian, the picture isn't showing for me.


Good evening Adam. Hope you're all well.

Here is yet another pic of OLI  KAHN. Doesn't he look *romantic*? hmmmmm.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 5, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam. Hope you're all well.
> 
> Here is yet another pic of OLI  KAHN. Doesn't he look *romantic*? hmmmmm.


Evening, Gillian!!!
Evening Oli The Tortoise! 
Sorry, Gillian, still no picture showing! 
Not to bad today, thanks, how about you?


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 7, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Evening, Gillian!!!
> Evening Oli The Tortoise!
> Sorry, Gillian, still no picture showing!
> Not to bad today, thanks, how about you?


Good evening Adam, hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are all well.

Another victory for.....*MIGHTY  BAYERN* against Stuttgart this time, 4-0. Who'll be the next victim?


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 7, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Adam, hope you, Wifey and Tidgy are all well.
> 
> Another victory for.....*MIGHTY  BAYERN* against Stuttgart this time, 4-0. Who'll be the next victim?


Not Leeds!!!
Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli.
Leeds have won their last two games!!!!
Miracle!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 7, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not Leeds!!!
> Evening, Gillian, evening, Oli.
> Leeds have won their last two games!!!!
> Miracle!


Wow!! They've made it at last! Congrats!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 7, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Wow!! They've made it at last! Congrats!


It won't last.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 7, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It won't last.


Oh Adam, don't be so pessimistic please. You never know, and good luck to Leeds.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 20, 2015)

How many of the football fans at TFO believe this?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> How many of the football fans at TFO believe this?


Not me for one.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not me for one.


Good afternoon Adam. I agree with you. I do not like Messi but I have to admit he is - with Ronaldo - the best player in the world, at least for the time being.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 25, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Agreed.


Agreed to disagree?  Hope not! 

By the way, who is your favourite player?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Agreed to disagree?  Hope not!
> 
> By the way, who is your favourite player?


Tidgy.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy.


Not Oli *KAHN*?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Not Oli *KAHN*?


He was great, but my favourite, I don't know.


----------

